# Woodstock/Canton



## OutFishHim (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright, time to start planning the next one!


----------



## hicktownboy (Jan 29, 2008)

HA! Its all YOU!


----------



## Ol' Red (Jan 30, 2008)

Lead the way girlie.....I vote Las Palmas at the intersection of Sixes and Bells Ferry.

Red


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 30, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Lead the way girlie.....I vote Las Palmas at the intersection of Sixes and Bells Ferry.
> 
> Red



I second that.  What day or night is good for everyone?


----------



## Ol' Red (Jan 30, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I second that.  What day or night is good for everyone?



Don't know....we going to Publix first?

Red


----------



## JR (Jan 30, 2008)

I might be in...


----------



## Ol' Red (Jan 30, 2008)

Outfishhim, what color is your hair going to be?

Red


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 30, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Outfishhim, what color is your hair going to be?
> 
> Red




Still blonde, why do you ask?


----------



## Ol' Red (Jan 30, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Still blonde, why do you ask?



Just curious, didn't know if you had decided to change it again.

Red


----------



## hicktownboy (Jan 30, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Don't know....we going to Publix first?
> 
> Red



Pineapples??


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 30, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Just curious, didn't know if you had decided to change it again.
> 
> Red




Nope, it'll be this way for a while.  I think.....


----------



## RATTLER (Jan 31, 2008)

i may be able to make it i gues big fish might not make it since he will be living at work now


----------



## hicktownboy (Jan 31, 2008)

when is this shindig?


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 31, 2008)

If its a tuesday, or thursday I can make it


----------



## hicktownboy (Jan 31, 2008)

OutFishHim-- Get on it!  We need some questions answered...


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well we can atleast all start thinking of a place


----------



## hicktownboy (Jan 31, 2008)

I think a place was suggested earlier in the thread but it didnt come with a date or time...


----------



## RATTLER (Feb 1, 2008)

Ohhhhh Outfishhim


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 1, 2008)

Y'all make up your minds. I'm hungry.


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 1, 2008)

YES?  Thought I heard someone talking about me!  How about thursday night?  Would the 7th be good?


----------



## RATTLER (Feb 2, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> YES?  Thought I heard someone talking about me!  How about thursday night?  Would the 7th be good?



THAT WORKS FOR ME IS THAT PAUL IN  YOUR AVATAR


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 3, 2008)

thurs 2/7 19:00?


----------



## Ol' Red (Feb 3, 2008)

I'll have to check the schedule....

Red


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 3, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> thurs 2/7 19:00?



Yes, if that works for everyone.


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 3, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> THAT WORKS FOR ME IS THAT PAUL IN  YOUR AVATAR




Yes


----------



## Allen Waters (Feb 3, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Yes



very well behaved


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 5, 2008)

Not exactly an overwhelming response. 

Y'all up for this?


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 5, 2008)

not sure I can make it this time... school work is piling up on me...

yall have a good time


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 5, 2008)

Let's reschedule it then.


----------



## JR (Feb 5, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> not sure I can make it this time... school work is piling up on me...
> 
> yall have a good time





OutFishHim said:


> Let's reschedule it then.



Feel special Hicktown... She wants to reschedule JUST for you!!!!


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm open for whenever.


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 5, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Feel special Hicktown... She wants to reschedule JUST for you!!!!



i know she does... rumor has it that she wants to bring tinkerbell... hahaha


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## JR (Feb 5, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> i know she does... rumor has it that she wants to bring tinkerbell... hahaha



That'd be ok with me!  And a SUREFIRE way to get Ol' Red there!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 5, 2008)

Her mother said "absolutely not!"


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 5, 2008)

where is this thing going to be? I might be able to make it....


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 5, 2008)

Zach, if they ever nail it down and you need a ride. Let me know.


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 5, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Her mother said "absolutely not!"


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 5, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Her mother said "absolutely not!"



I guess that was why it was a rumor...


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 5, 2008)

Whens the reschedule??


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 5, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Whens the reschedule??



Thursday the 21st


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks OutFishHim!  It was nice of you to think of me and reschedule.


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 5, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Thanks OutFishHim!  It was nice of you to think of me and reschedule.




Actually, Kenny said he was buying.  But he can't be there this week.  And besides, how am I going to get a free dessert if he's not there?!


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 5, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Actually, Kenny said he was buying.  But he can't be there this week.  And besides, how am I going to get a free dessert if he's not there?!



  

Actually if you wanna get down to it he paid for your dessert at the last get together... he just told them it was your b-day.


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 5, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Actually if you wanna get down to it he paid for your dessert at the last get together... he just told them it was your b-day.



Yes, I know!


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 5, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Yes, I know!



I thought RATTLER might pick up the check for your desert since Kenny wasnt gonna make it...


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 5, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> I thought RATTLER might pick up the check for your desert since Kenny wasnt gonna make it...



I don't know.  Rattler hasn't had any input!


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 5, 2008)

thats why I said him... to get him to jump in here!


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 6, 2008)

21st

still 19:00 at the same place?


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 6, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> 21st
> 
> still 19:00 at the same place?



Yes.  Las Palmas at Sixes/Bells Ferry at 19:00 (7pm) on the 21st.


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 7, 2008)

So whos in for the 21st?


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 11, 2008)

well???

I'll try to get up there....


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 11, 2008)

any1 else or is this shindig dead??


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 11, 2008)

It's still a little early.  Some may not know their schedules yet.  I'll be there.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 11, 2008)

I should be


----------



## Ol' Red (Feb 12, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> That'd be ok with me!  And a SUREFIRE way to get Ol' Red there!!!!



I heard you asked her to prom when you got your hair cut?  15 will get you 20... Can't make it on the 21st.  I'll be headed out of town earlier that day.  

Red


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 12, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Yes.  Las Palmas at Sixes/Bells Ferry at 19:00 (7pm) on the 21st.



I'm planning on it.


----------



## 4570 (Feb 12, 2008)

if it rains scra softball practice out i will be there.


----------



## Ol' Red (Feb 12, 2008)

I liked the original date better.  Now are we talking about dinner dinner or lunch dinner because some folks might get confused with supper being dinner and dinner being lunch and lunch being dinner ans show up at the wrong time and have to eat dinner/lunch/supper by themselves.

Red


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 12, 2008)

19:00 hrs pretty much makes it clear what time it is. But for the non-military aware I'll translate. 

That's 7 o'clock PM. Which may be your dinner or supper, depending on how late you sleep.


----------



## RATTLER (Feb 13, 2008)

I Will Try Its Been A Little Crazy For Me


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Feb 15, 2008)

I missed this one, didn't know yall did this sort of thing-sounds like fun. I live one exit down from sixes rd on TowneLake parkway, i'm a diehard angler-haven't hunted in a few years-would i still be welcome? I might Hunt again if i can find some realy Hunters-the last Knuckleheads i hunted with wouldn't get out of bed to get to the woods, they would crawl out of the sack at about 9:00 or 10:00 then come stomping through the woods & the last time they did that i just threw them off the property and went home-it disgusted me so much i haven't hunted since, it was my family property so they were my guests-go figure. Anyway i would like to meet yall-keith


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 15, 2008)

Keith, You are most welcome to join in. As are all Woodie-ites and sundry. They can't be too particular, they even let me attend.


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks friend, just post when the next one is. There is a good steak house on sixes rd, just after you come off I-575 heading North Bound on the sixes rd exit, turn right, go up & around to the Chevron, turn right again and its on the left in the kroger shopping center-i think the name of it is Iron Skillet or somethun like that-just for future reference-thanks again.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 15, 2008)

Las Palmas at Sixes/Bells Ferry at 19:00 (7pm) on the 21st (2/21). I'm going to be there next Thursday. Some others might accidentally show up too.


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Feb 15, 2008)

I truely appreciate the invite but i have something i have to do for my daughter that thrusday, friday, & saturday. Sorry, but i will keep an eye on the gatherings info-yall sound like some good folks.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 16, 2008)

90% chance I'll be there....

Hicktownboy is payin


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 16, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> 90% chance I'll be there....
> 
> Hicktownboy is payin



In your dreams remmy.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 16, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> In your dreams remmy.



worth a shot....


----------



## RATTLER (Feb 16, 2008)

i will be there because heather and paul are buying thanks


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 16, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> i will be there because heather and paul are buying thanks



don't forget landon


----------



## RATTLER (Feb 16, 2008)

thanks landon


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 16, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> thanks landon



so ya gonna play with us next time?


----------



## RATTLER (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 17, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> yeah



so all we have are

me, rattler, hicktownboy, and outfish him?


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 17, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> so all we have are
> 
> me, rattler, hicktownboy, and outfish him?



I'll be there.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 17, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> I'll be there.



you need to come play paintball with us in a few weeks


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 17, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> you need to come play paintball with us in a few weeks



Why? Because I make such a big target?


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 17, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Why? Because I make such a big target?



you won't be the biggest....


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 17, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> you won't be the biggest....



 Now you're just trying to make me feel better.

Remember, if you need a ride, holler.


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 18, 2008)

Anyone else?


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 18, 2008)

well as of now we only have 5 or so and Landon is payin lol


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 18, 2008)

Paul will also be there


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 18, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Paul will also be there



paul?????


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 18, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> paul?????



The man who pays my bills.


----------



## RATTLER (Feb 18, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> The man who pays my bills.



your bring that dog i guess its alright since he is my friend but tell him i get jealous when he is around us


----------



## big fish (Feb 19, 2008)

I'll wont be jealous if you want to split the bills


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 19, 2008)

Im gonna be there...

 I think we need to send the bill Ol Reds way, he is the founder of this Las Palma trip.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 19, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Im gonna be there...
> 
> I think we need to send the bill Ol Reds way, he is the founder of this Las Palma trip.



shouldn't you be studyin?

and i don't care who gets the bill as long as it ain't me lol


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 19, 2008)

big fish said:


> I'll wont be jealous if you want to split the bills




That's a good deal right there!


----------



## Ol' Red (Feb 19, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Im gonna be there...
> 
> I think we need to send the bill Ol Reds way, he is the founder of this Las Palma trip.



Easy partner.....Correct me if I'm wrong, the gathering was RESCHEDULED so YOU could make it.  Besides, Outfishhim took all my money last week.....

Red


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 19, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Easy partner.....Correct me if I'm wrong, the gathering was RESCHEDULED so YOU could make it.  Besides, Outfishhim took all my money last week.....
> 
> Red



Funny thing was that I just said I couldnt make it and OUTFISHIM immediately changed the date.


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 19, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Funny thing was that I just said I couldnt make it and OUTFISHIM immediately changed the date.




It's all about you Landon!  Nobody else said if they were coming.  

May have Tinkerbell talked into stopping by when she gets off work.  Maybe.


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 19, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> It's all about you Landon!  Nobody else said if they were coming.
> 
> May have Tinkerbell talked into stopping by when she gets off work.  Maybe.



 RUMORS ARE SOMETIMES TRUE!!!


----------



## RATTLER (Feb 19, 2008)

big fish said:


> I'll wont be jealous if you want to split the bills



thanks paul i will let you pay bill thanks again


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 19, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> It's all about you Landon!  Nobody else said if they were coming.
> 
> May have Tinkerbell talked into stopping by when she gets off work.  Maybe.



Are you letting her off early??


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 20, 2008)

Alright since I am going to be there, who else is coming??


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 20, 2008)

Me.


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 20, 2008)

ttt to remind everyone of tomorrow!


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 21, 2008)

Paul and I will not be there tonight.  The flu is visiting our home right now! 

ya'll have a good time!


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 21, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Paul and I will not be there tonight.  The flu is visiting our home right now!
> 
> ya'll have a good time!



Does that mean that tinkerbell isnt coming either??


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 21, 2008)

If anyone wants to join us at the last min, feel free to stop by...


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 21, 2008)

Las Palmas at Sixes Rd and I-575 at 7:00 pm!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 23, 2008)

who showed????


----------

